# hello from the winter water wonderland



## sportsman

hi all just thought I would introduce my self.
my wife and I just purchased our first new rv.
it is a 37 foot keystone.
2008 Keystone Everest 345S Fifth Wheels at General RV Birch Run Michigan
ray and dawn


----------



## ctfortner

Hey Sportsman, welcome to the site.

Congrats on the camper, that is a dandy of a first camper.

What are you hauling it with?

So, your from Michigan I assume?


----------



## mailfire99

Welcome sportsman. Glad to have you on the site. That is a super rig you got there, I know you will be happy camping in that. So are yall new to camping, or just getting a new camper? This is a great place with a lot of friendly, helpful people, so if you have any questions, ask away.


----------



## roadhouse

Welcome to the siite:10220:

Really nice looking camper....did you actually get it from General in Birch Run or one of their other locations?


----------



## cassiem

:welcome: sportsman! I like that 5'er, that looks like a house on the inside.

have you already got it home? Would love to see some pics of it when you get it home.


----------



## grace

Welcome Sportsman! I saw your great pictures of the new trailer you bought. It is gorgeous, and so full of the nicest furnishings. It's very decorative, and I hope you'll enjoy taking it camping. Where do you camp at? I'd to welcome you to this site. I look forward to meeting your family.:welcome:


----------



## mikey

Welcome sportsman :10220:


----------



## l2l

Welcome Sportsman that sure is a nice rig yuo got...

Enjoy the site :10220:


----------



## gordito314

*welcome michigander*

Another michigan person..... wow.. you all are being over run..LOL....


----------



## gordito314

*birchrun general rv*

By the way in another thread it asked where do you get your camping gear...

General rv's in michgan have a great selection of gear and prices are good... 

I use the one in birch run also.


----------



## ctfortner

Welcome to the Michigan camping forum :rotflmao1:

We are glad to have all these great Michigan'ders here. We have a decent amount from Canada as well. We are glad to have all the Canadian'ers here too. Yall just keep all that snow and cold weather up there, thats my only request. :whipyobut:



gordito314 said:


> Another michigan person..... wow.. you all are being over run..LOL....


----------



## glfortner

Welcome Sportsman-that is a mighty fine rig, especially if it is your first RV. I think we must be living in the wrong place--we need to go to Michigan. It sounds to me like they like to camp and join websites!!!


----------



## sportsman

thanks to all for the warm welcome, to bad it is 10 degrees outside.
we have had several rvs.
we started when the kids were babys in tents. then purchased a 28 foot class a. after it burnt to the ground we were stuck in a rut for a while and had to get by with a class c mini winnie, it was a 1978.
then we bought a 36 foot older carri lite 5th wheel. this older 5th wheel sits on our 60 acres of hunting land in northern michigan.
we are leaving this morning to go to birch run to pick it up.
we had to wait to get a generater instaled. we need a gen. for some of our camping at nascar tracks and possibly the country mountain music fest in farwell.
our 2 grandaughters will not know the term roughing it.

Ray & Dawn


----------



## grace

I read all those welcomes for you and your family. You came to the right place, everyone in this place is family. The close knit kind.:10220: I can't tell you how much I enjoy talking this group every day. From what5 you said about your grandchildren, they are camping with you. It makes your family closer. We usually went with my Mom and Dad.


----------



## sportsman

I also wanted to mention that I found a link to this site on 
The Michigan Sportsman - Hunting and Fishing Michigan 
I am ussually surfing and posting in the ice fishing forums for the saginaw bay.
Ray


----------



## ctfortner

Great. Well when your not ice fishing, you can venture over here and camp with us. I can see what you mean, they wont exactly be roughing it. But seems as most of us dont anymore these days. 

What nascar events do you pull the rv to? I have camped at Taladega once, it was a blast. Hope to get to Bristol in the near future.


----------

